# New truck



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

Congrats, Brandon! Is it your first truck?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

yay brandon high five for fords!!! hahahahaha lol We have all fords too. looks good, nice pic of ya standing next to it!


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

I will only drive trucks.. my last vehicle was a 93' nissan frontier pick-up truck


----------



## gallopando (Dec 3, 2008)

next we need to see a picture of your new horse trailer when you get it :lol:


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice truck!! Congrats


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

way to go on picking a ford! good choice! only drive fords...but i guess i have to since our family owns a ford dealership....:S


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Cool! I also have a F150 Triton V8  Mine's green, 2003.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

*sigh* proof boys dont grow up they're toys just they're toys get more expensive.....


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Waw nice! I would love to be able to afford a truck and be able to pull my horse trailer, very nice brandon!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

sweeeeeeeeeeet truck, Brandon! I like it!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

nice truck for a Ford, i prefer Dodges


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

only one complaint....its not a diesel!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Well Painted Ride, it is only a 1/2 ton and they are just now might be making diesel that size. I should be a diesel, maybe he wll get one next time.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

all brandon needs is a nice lift kit for it and hes all set!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Congrats on your truck!

Although.. I'd have to I'd have gone Chev or Dodge.
With some eyeliner.


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

nice! looks like you are your grandma drive a hard bargain, wanna come help me buy a truck?


----------

